# Ninja's NBA Team Logos



## Ninjatune

*Created by:* Ninjatune
*Created in: *Illustrator/Photoshop
Feel free to use any of these for Game Threads, Avatars or anything else you can think of within the site. Enjoy.







































































































































































































































​


----------



## HB

This looks real slick, nice!


----------



## Dre

These are hot. I might have to resize and turn the Mavs one into an Avvy.


----------



## Ninjatune

Thanks fellas. Glad you like.


----------



## melo4life

hey ninja great work on the avatars,,, liking them a lot


----------



## edwardcyh

Ooooooh..... look at that shiny Heat logo....

Tempting indeed. :biggrin:


----------



## melo4life

im gonna put one of them as my avatar now,, thanks ninja


----------



## Seed

very slick, too bad you saved it as a jpg though, .png tend to keep the quality better


----------



## VeN

Really damn nice man


----------



## croco

:worthy: :worthy: :worthy: 

You should offer them to the NBA :clap2:


----------



## xray

It deserved to be stuck, it needed to be stuck...

...so I, ummm, stuck it. :angel:


----------



## Ninjatune

Seed said:


> very slick, too bad you saved it as a jpg though, .png tend to keep the quality better


Right you are, but they also load much slower and I didn't want to bog down the thread too much. If anyone just really, really wants one in a very high res for a desktop background or whatnot, I have them.


----------



## Ninjatune

xray said:


> It deserved to be stuck, it needed to be stuck...
> 
> ...so I, ummm, stuck it. :angel:


Bray loves the sticky stuff........

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> Bray loves the sticky stuff........
> 
> :biggrin:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

and the spray-on stuff....


----------



## edwardcyh

BTW, don't you think we SHOULDN'T be sharing NT's mojo?


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> BTW, don't you think we SHOULDN'T be sharing NT's mojo?


It's a team game, but there are those who are more talented
than others. :worthy:


----------



## xray

Aaaahhh, now that we're on page 2 - much smaller (like my first apartment).

Flashback. :krazy:


----------



## Ninjatune

Feel free to take a suckle off of Ninja's mojo teet anytime you like.


----------



## xray

> Omega's the Bosom Expert!


:lol:


----------



## melo4life

Ninjatune said:


> Feel free to take a suckle off of Ninja's mojo teet anytime you like.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IbizaXL

im loving this


----------



## Ninjatune

Glad you like.


----------



## BlackNRed

I just noticed you left the Pacers out.


----------



## Ninjatune

Heated said:


> I just noticed you left the Pacers out.


Hmmmm, interesting. Honestly didn't notice that. I know I have one, it's already been used twice.


----------



## myst

If you wouldn't mind doing me a favor, send me the Heat logo in wallpaper size. And one more request, can you make a Heat logo, with just the flaming basketball and no text in 320x240 and 176x220 for my cell phones if it's not too much. 

my email is [email protected]


----------



## croco

Who did unsticky this thread ?


----------



## xray

I have a feeling outsiders are running this thing now.

Kinda like the U.S.


----------



## croco

Conspiracy theories are always good :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh

I guess it's constant bumping like my Bass-wagon thread. :biggrin:


----------



## HKF

Ninja you are the best dude. Is there any way you can do the D-League teams too? That would be so sweet. I love minor league team logos.


----------



## edwardcyh

HKF said:


> Ninja you are the best dude. Is there any way you can do the D-League teams too? That would be so sweet. I love minor league team logos.


Ahem.... you'll have to go through his agent and give that 8%. In any case, you can PM edwardcyh for details.





:lol:


----------



## Basel

Just now noticed this...sick logos. Very nice job.


----------



## croco

Someone sticky this thread please.


----------



## Basel

Just a heads up that you have one logo missing: Indiana Pacers.


----------



## croco

Basel57 said:


> Just a heads up that you have one logo missing: Indiana Pacers.


He has also created a Pacers logo, it just isn't in the first post. I will look for it and edit the first post then


----------



## croco

Watch now and rep Ninja and me


----------



## Basel

Haha, thanks. Now I can use it for my Lakers game-thread for tonight. 

*Rep to both of you since you asked so nicely.*


----------



## croco

:cheers:


----------



## Basel

Tried repping Ninja, but I must spread some rep around first.


----------



## croco

You need to spread more rep around or you will get traded.


----------



## Basel

croco said:


> You need to spread more rep around or you will get traded.


Don't go on telling that to the Lakers forum. It'll just give them more incentive to try and get rid of me.


----------



## croco

Haha, I'd sign a petition to not trade you.


----------



## croco

Ninja, can you create the new Pistons logo for the GT please ? The one in the first post is outdated.


----------



## Dean the Master

I like the Piston's old logo. Didn't know why they change it. Anyway, they look slick. I like.


----------



## Ninjatune

Didn't even know they changed up the logo. 

Lemme see what I can do.


----------



## Basel

If you want to update another, the Bucks have also changed their logo.


----------



## gi0rdun

Cool I just saw these. These are badass!


----------



## edwardcyh

The old logo looks better for the Pissedons.


----------



## KingofNewark

I took the Nets logo, it's cool.


----------

